# Help, tiny tiny oval-shaped insects on kitchen floor (springtails



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

as a former property manager I can tell you that your landlord has the responsibility to do 'pest control'. Call them. Any vinyl that is curled up is a haven for bugs and leaks are the worst, not to mention the openings for pipes.

From what you described that closet has the potential for many disgusting things.

You can google "Tenant Rights" for Florida.


----------

